# What did you get from Kempton park



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

what did you get

i got 
3 x A geniculata
2 x bohemi
2x salmon pink
1x zebra leg
2 x P pederseni
2x A. purpurea
2 x chilli rose
2x cambridgei
1x tiger rump
1x X immanis
2x scolopendra hardwicki
and some beetle

what about you?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Only A purple Avic and a Chilobrachy fibratus


----------



## Moley165 (Sep 27, 2010)

I COULDNT GO!! :'( 

Have they got any things like this for Amphibians and when are they?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Just got back, didn't get much but enjoyed the show, I didn't see any Ts that I had to have unfortunately.

Got some plastic pots for slings and some of those dinky little water bowls, 6 for £2 was a bargain! Under strict instructions from the wife to "buy her something nice" I got her a piece of amber with a fly in it, she can make it into a necklace or something.

I found the various Mantises fascinating and can see myself keeping some of these, I resisted the temptation to buy some today though as I know zilch about keeping them, thought I'd better read up first.


----------



## nickyx (Sep 16, 2009)

just got back, i got
1x b. albiceps
1x green bottle blue
1x brazilian black
7x nhandu chromatus
1x emperor scorpion
11 new critters so i think i did well,lol


----------



## Oldcorn (Jun 26, 2009)

I came home with a AF B.Emilia from Becky and a millipede!... oh and some jungle leaf? insect eggs!

And I was very happy to see the the KFC was unusually yummy compared to my local one :devil:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I came back with a trapdoor spider from bugzuk and a very feisty Macrothele gigas juvie from Josh


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

I couldnt go *sobs*

(can we have some pictures of everyone's new babies? Pleaaaaaase? :flrt


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

I was under strict instruction to just get some cork tubes and control myself.... but saw a really pretty B.albopilosum at the Invicta stand and couldn't leave her there! :flrt: I'll just have to try and blend her in with the others and hope no one notices :whistling2:.... Think I did quite well considering there was so much temptation!


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I came back with a trapdoor spider from bugzuk and a very feisty Macrothele gigas juvie from Josh
> 
> image
> 
> image


 
Very nice, the Macrothele spp. are very scary though,...... they haunt my dreams!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> Very nice, the Macrothele spp. are very scary though,...... they haunt my dreams!


all I did was open the tank and it threat posed for those pics, I didn't even poke it :eek4:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

We had a good socialising day today! We did however come home with:

An adult male ghost corn snake 
A baby female opal corn snake
A baby female lavender corn snake
An adult male butter motley corn snake
A stunning adult male tangerine hypo leopard gecko
A baby male mack enigma leopard gecko
A baby female enigma leopard gecko
A sub adult female Heteroscodra maculata
3 boxes of dubia roaches to boost our colonies
Heatmats and hatchling boxes
And we're borrowing a male regalis from Josh 

A good days trading me thinks! :lol2: good to meet miss spyro, oldcorn, graham (metamorphosis), Biffy and great to see Pete, Alan and Becky on the Invicta table, Jamie, and fab to see the spider shop back at shows again


----------



## clownbarb1 (Jul 11, 2010)

i did not know it was on i am very sad


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Becky said:


> We had a good socialising day today! We did however come home with:
> 
> An adult male ghost corn snake
> A baby female opal corn snake
> ...


I didn't see any Rep's! Were we at the same show? :lol2:


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Hahaha yeah we were at the same show :lol2: I'd reserved all those guys prior to the show as swaps for spiders  oh I forgot! We also got a baby common boa female and a male pastel royal


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

My only complaint is that some traders could have made it a bit more obvious who they were, it's nice to know who you're buying from, but in many cases if I didn't catch sight of the name on a pricelist, short of asking "So who are you exactly?" I'd never have known.

I'm sure I can't be the only one who doesn't know everyone in the hobby, just a name card on the table would be enough.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

1 Monocentropus balfouri (large sling) - £50 

I mainly go for the social side of it


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

I had a moan at Peter Grabowitz.... Again.... And won :lol2:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I got crabs!!!


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

Siouxzy said:


> I was under strict instruction to just get some cork tubes and control myself.... but saw a really pretty B.albopilosum at the Invicta stand and couldn't leave her there! :flrt: I'll just have to try and blend her in with the others and hope no one notices :whistling2:....


Was that the massive one they had? If so, you'll have a job blending that in :lol2:

Today I got the following:

4 x L. violaceopes slings
1 x E. sp. Red sling
1 x P. cambridgei sling
1 x OBT S/AF
1 x P. cancerides sling
1 x C. fasciata sling


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Becky said:


> I had a moan at Peter Grabowitz.... Again.... And won :lol2:


I didn't buy anything off him, after the Haplopelma I bought off him last year snuffed it after less than a week :devil:


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

i brought snails from him, they were posted to me and out of the 14 i ordered only 1 was DOA, i have never had a problem with him


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

I got a 4 Poecilotheria subfusca a Monocentropus balfouri and a nice nephilia!!! I had a nice day and it was cool to meet every one


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

I bought... ..nothing!  As always.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> I got crabs!!!


You can get a cream for that you know:whistling2:


I got an Avic. diversipes and a Pampho. south equador. Very nearly brought a Nephilia to, did you guys see them? They where awesome.


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

garlicpickle said:


> I didn't buy anything off him, after the Haplopelma I bought off him last year snuffed it after less than a week :devil:


Still has a bit of a bad rep here.. I have never bought anything off him myself, but he still seems to be in 'the circle'.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Which one was Peter Grabowitz?


----------



## rosanna123 (Sep 1, 2010)

polyped


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Wondered if you guys meant him. Whats the issue? Can pm if you prefer. Just curious as ive had a few off him and had no problems, so far.


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

I must admit he seemed to have a bit of an attitude when I was asking about his stock! And he was selling pink foot Goliaths as blondis


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Biffy said:


> I must admit he seemed to have a bit of an attitude when I was asking about his stock! And he was selling pink foot Goliaths as blondis


Yeah i noticed that to, seemed a bit strange.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Biffy said:


> I must admit he seemed to have a bit of an attitude when I was asking about his stock! And he was selling pink foot Goliaths as blondis


Who was this there was only a few spider stands what his buisness name?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I got 4 giant African train millipedes
4 red legged millipedes
1 emperor scorpion 

I loved it there, so many inverts. ^_^ Was my first show :blush:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I got 4 giant African train millipedes
> 4 red legged millipedes
> 1 emperor scorpion
> 
> I loved it there, so many inverts. ^_^ Was my first show :blush:


I see u there


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not hard to miss, blonde hair and way to much make-up  Did you enjoy your day?


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

Willenium said:


> Was that the massive one they had? If so, you'll have a job blending that in :lol2:


Lol, yep, that's the one! Yes I think she may get noticed as she's a bit of a heffa :2thumb:
Here she is, just about to get into her new home...











...and just settling in









:flrt:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

aww, I saw her, absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Moley165 (Sep 27, 2010)

i spoke to soon! turns out my a went the show and picked me up sum gorgeous jade mantis! an a rhino beetle grub! :2thumb:


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Siouxzy said:


> Lol, yep, that's the one! Yes I think she may get noticed as she's a bit of a heffa :2thumb:
> Here she is, just about to get into her new home...
> 
> 
> ...


WHOA!!!! :gasp: Either your really small, or shes a brute :lol2:


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

Good looking girl! The T is lovely as well..


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Biffy said:


> I must admit he seemed to have a bit of an attitude when I was asking about his stock! And he was selling pink foot Goliaths as blondis



Thought Blondi's had pink feet when they were slings?


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Siouxzy said:


> I was under strict instruction to just get some cork tubes and control myself.... but saw a really pretty B.albopilosum at the Invicta stand and couldn't leave her there! :flrt: I'll just have to try and blend her in with the others and hope no one notices :whistling2:.... Think I did quite well considering there was so much temptation!


LoL how could you not notice that Albop lol it was the size of a T blondi LoL amazing T tho hey  I was really good only bought a couple today LoLoLoL BS!!!


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

sp1d8r said:


> WHOA!!!! :gasp: Either your really small, or shes a brute :lol2:


:lol2: She is a VERY big girly... and yeah, I guess I'm not that big so the photo is probably deceptive :lol2:


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

vivalabam said:


> I'm not hard to miss, blonde hair and way to much make-up  Did you enjoy your day?


Was you wearing a top with 'Cheeky Monkey' on the back of it? Thought I saw you but wasn't sure so didn't commit.


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

kevhutch said:


> what did you get
> 
> i got
> 3 x A geniculata
> ...


 
haha and some beetle, you got ne idea what it was or was it just there looking shiny ? 

I just ended up with a free Obt sling from willenium
A lil baby solopendra hardwiki
n two of the moody'st pulchras ive ever seen (that are taking a 3hr car journey up to wales tomoz lol)


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

Biffy said:


> I got a 4 Poecilotheria subfusca a Monocentropus balfouri and a nice nephilia!!! I had a nice day and it was cool to meet every one


where were the nephilia dude! i was keepin an eye out 4 em! lol
n i felt like a right plonker when i was like yea i cant put a name to your face haha moment of madness lol


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

brownj6709 said:


> haha and some beetle, you got ne idea what it was or was it just there looking shiny ?
> 
> I just ended up with a free Obt sling from willenium
> A lil baby solopendra hardwiki
> n two of the moody'st pulchras ive ever seen (that are taking a 3hr car journey up to wales tomoz lol)


my lad saw them, they are grubs at the mo, so they really are his


but your right they were shiny and green....................i think:blush:

cheers Kev


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

DannyB said:


> Wondered if you guys meant him. Whats the issue? Can pm if you prefer. Just curious as ive had a few off him and had no problems, so far.


Apart from the fact all of the spiders on his table are kept in them tiny tubs? One poor spider, a gbb I think, was in a tub that had a substrate of green, mouldy tissue and only the spiders layer of web was keeping it off of it. And then the labels.... I wouldn't trust anything I bought from him to be what I bought it as. He had red chile rose labelled as vagans!! And then the 'blondi'... I asked him about them! I said 'are you sure they're blondi?' He said yeah, I said but blondi slings don't have pink toesm.. He said 'they're a variant from Guyana.. The Burgundy's. So I said ' well surely they should be labelled as sp burgundy then.. He then went to say that all the blondi in the hobby had once been crossed with the burgundy sp when we didn't know they were different so it doesn't matter. I argued.. I could feel my blood boiling! Surely if we now know the difference we should keep them seperate?! He eventually agreed and changed the labels on one of the tubs and on his list. Idiot...



Biffy said:


> I must admit he seemed to have a bit of an attitude when I was asking about his stock! And he was selling pink foot Goliaths as blondi


Yeah.. He's a cocky git. I hate the bloke. I will never ever buy from him to fund him buying more spiders to sell as whatever he likes to other people, and to keep them in awful conditions!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

brownj6709 said:


> haha and some beetle, you got ne idea what it was or was it just there looking shiny ?
> 
> I just ended up with a free Obt sling from willenium
> A lil baby solopendra hardwiki
> n two of the moody'st pulchras ive ever seen (that are taking a 3hr car journey up to wales tomoz lol)


Oi! My pulchra's are beautiful!  yeah ok they're a bit moody :lol2: stop poking them and they won't be :lol2:
Thanks to you and Vick for taking us yesterday  was a good day xx


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

forever_20one said:


> Thought Blondi's had pink feet when they were slings?


Nope, apophysis and sp Burgundy have pink feet as slings. Blondi slings are dark brown/black


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Becky said:


> Nope, apophysis and sp Burgundy have pink feet as slings. Blondi slings are dark brown/black


What table was his?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

Dissed or he was the german dude I was gonna buy some stuff of him but he seemed a moody f...er so I didn't bother plus hid didn't understand much of what I said god damn Latin names and A London accent, didn't see willenium where was ur table


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

Was this the guy round about the middle of the hall, with lots of spiders all in fairly small grubby plastic boxes, with the labels all mixed up and prices in Euros?

I liked the look of some of the spiders but had problems telling what was what and what they cost, and speaking to him didn't help much either, so I decided to leave it.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

i think her was the stroppy guy who had the colourfull mantids

i also asked if some of the spiders where all from same sack, he didnt have a clue what i was saying, just waved his arms in the air

brought 2 pederseni from him


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Unfortunately I had to leave after an hour or so, meaning I didn't have much time and couldn't get along to the pub, but I did manage to grab two of these: one for me and another with setup for a friend...


----------



## hugsta (Jul 4, 2010)

Two years ago i got some stuff from that german guy and they were really ill and died they were also overpriced and some of the spiders he sells are not what he says they are.

heres what i got :] YouTube - kempton park pickups

and a breeding pair of flat rock scorpion for £15 from the nice guy at the entrance with the uv on the emperors.
(But the female does not have a sting is that a problem?)


----------



## Siouxzy (Sep 20, 2009)

kevhutch said:


> i think her was the stroppy guy who had the colourfull mantids
> 
> i also asked if some of the spiders where all from same sack, he didnt have a clue what i was saying, just waved his arms in the air
> 
> brought 2 pederseni from him


I know who everyone is on about now... I was looking at his Mantis and my Mum was trying to chat to him but he was away with the fairies and didn't really seem interested or knowledgeable about anything he was selling! Put me right off!


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Slightly odd man with a white goatee? He was a character. The answer you got was to a different question to the one you asked...


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

I just got back 
came home with a fair amount considerng I had sweet FA money LOL. 
I'll list it all and put up pics in a bit....


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

hugsta said:


> Two years ago i got some stuff from that german guy and they were really ill and died they were also overpriced and some of the spiders he sells are not what he says they are.
> 
> heres what i got :] YouTube - kempton park pickups
> 
> ...


they only need their sting in case of preditors etc

i wouldnt think it matters, means you cant get stung:2thumb:


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> The answer you got was to a different question to the one you asked...


That sounds about right, reminded me the old Two Ronnies sketches where one of them asked a question, and the other one replied with the answer to the previous question!

Great pic of the mantis, I am definitely going to have to get some of these!


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

jaykickboxer said:


> didn't see willenium where was ur table


I didn't have one I'm afraid, just took some of my stock for trades. Traded 60 OBT slings for 4 Singapore Blue slings (grown on) at BugzUK.


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

Graham said:


> That sounds about right, reminded me the old Two Ronnies sketches where one of them asked a question, and the other one replied with the answer to the previous question!
> 
> Great pic of the mantis, I am definitely going to have to get some of these!


Oh it's well worth it. Such a cool creature. Turns out they can jump a looooong way and land on glass. Crazy.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

So what species is that?

Wish I'd known a bit more about keeping them, I'd have bought some yesterday.


----------



## Khaos (Jul 9, 2007)

It's a sphodromantis viridis - a.k.a the African Mantis. Not the biggest but one of the most aggressive at hunting. They'll eat prey up to their own size! And will have anything including bits of meat and stuff.

If you want a closer look, feel free to pop down the road at some point and meet her. You cen get them online from the same guy I think: ukmantisforums.co.uk.


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

I didn't get much in terms of spiders, just a couple of C. fasciatums, but did pick up these:

Pair of damon diadema:









Adult Female P. imperator









A pair of giant Asian Forest scorps









A pair of H. mysorensis









and a B. keyserlingi


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice pics Tom, the heterometrus sp. are wicked scorpions and very fun to keep.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I had a really enjoyable day and as Jamie said its a much about the socialising as the spending.
Thanks to all those who came up to say hello to us on the Invicta table including Becky (tell me about Grabowitz???) & Chris, Sam & Kitty (do tell?), Will, Jamie, Shane, brownj6709, Chaika, Gill, Lisa, MissSpyro, JayKickboxer, Noel and family, plus more that I can't remember/put names to.

Not a lover of that Grobowitz bloke. Never seems to have much care for the spiders, many mis-ID'd and they're just a commodity to him. Same thing every year and always complaints.

got myself a couple of large arboreal tanks, almost 2 mins after arriving. Plus a couple of L. violaceopes slings from BugzUK as the show was packing up, wished I'd have bought more of these tbh.

sold nearly everything I took.

Much as I like this show the dead butterflies in frames always argues with my conscience.


----------



## andy007 (May 13, 2008)

I didn't get to go but some of my money did:2thumb: Just gotta wait for Miss_Spyro to return to Cornwall to see what she spent it on for me:2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Willenium said:


> Was you wearing a top with 'Cheeky Monkey' on the back of it? Thought I saw you but wasn't sure so didn't commit.


Yeah that was me.  I had all my clothes packed in the car to go back to uni so that was all I could find, I don't usually have odd things written on clothing.


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> I had a really enjoyable day and as Jamie said its a much about the socialising as the spending.
> Thanks to all those who came up to say hello to us on the Invicta table including Becky (tell me about Grabowitz???) & Chris, Sam & Kitty (do tell?), Will, Jamie, Shane, brownj6709, Chaika, Gill, Lisa, MissSpyro, JayKickboxer, Noel and family, plus more that I can't remember/put names to.
> 
> Not a lover of that Grobowitz bloke. Never seems to have much care for the spiders, many mis-ID'd and they're just a commodity to him. Same thing every year and always complaints.
> ...


 ooo I saw you!


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> I had a really enjoyable day and as Jamie said its a much about the socialising as the spending.
> Thanks to all those who came up to say hello to us on the Invicta table including Becky (tell me about Grabowitz???) & Chris, Sam & Kitty (do tell?), Will, Jamie, Shane, brownj6709, Chaika, Gill, Lisa, MissSpyro, JayKickboxer, Noel and family, plus more that I can't remember/put names to.
> 
> Not a lover of that Grobowitz bloke. Never seems to have much care for the spiders, many mis-ID'd and they're just a commodity to him. Same thing every year and always complaints.
> ...


i came and spoke to you, and my wife 'dizzysam' was the who chris (i think, and thanks for that) gave 4 cockroaches for our sick water dragon

we are fairly new to the forum, and didnt realise (how rude) who a lot of people are

maybe on the shows we should wear badges, to let people know who we are

cheers Kev


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Every time we asked that Grabowitz guy to confirm prices, he would tell us and then say it's market price. I don't go to shows to pay market price, I go to haggle, and make offers. The 2 balfouri me and Biffy bought were marked up at £60 each, but Lee (thespidershop) took £100 for the pair. That Grabowitz guy is lucky I didn't pull his nose hairs out with a rusty pair of tweezers. : victory:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I wish i couldve gone, there sounds like there was some really cool stuff there. Id love to have gotten hold of some of the stuff u guys said were there, unfortunately it was on the saturday, and my saturdays are booked up for, like, forever!


----------



## Chaika (Jun 5, 2009)

My first AES show and it was a blast . I bought four tanks from Custom Made Aq. for my growing juvies (who are already appreciating them), and that was all I was planning to buy,... but I actually came home with a pair of Jade Mantids, a Cilnia humeralis mantid female and an awsome large predatory tiger beetle (now identified as Anthia fabricii). Those had always caught my eye before and I just couldn't resist! I also got an ID guide to british spiders and an old tarantula book by W.J. Baerg. 

It was really nice to meet everyone at the show especially the people that I have met on the forums and the traders I have bought from .

Fab show overall!


----------



## Miss_Spyro (Jun 19, 2009)

It was great to meet up with some people, although I was shy to walk around with them!!!

I came away with mostly slings...
1 Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens 
a pair of Grammostola pulchripes
a Brachypelma smithi
a Pterinochilus chordatus
Psalmopoeus Irminia
Grammostola rosea RCF 
Grammostola rosea NCF 
Avicularia diversipes 
Aphonopelma sp. "New River
Poecilotheria *formosa*
Brachypelma albiceps
Heterometrus madraspatensis
Pandinus imperator
13 Psalmopoeus Cambridgei
6 Brachypelma Albopilosa
And a 3 legged peacok mantis!

 :mf_dribble:
Nikk


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Well I met a couple a peeps, and missed loads a Think , bought a few spids

1 Striata 6" female measured last night...
2 Albops <----- 2 more slings because the kids wanted to spend money!!!
2 pulchras <---- 1 of which walks about like the hand out of the munsters....
7 OBT commune from Pete "Valley of Death"....
1 Aphonopelma sp. "New River from ally, what a sweety!!!
1 B. Vagan <----- Attitude issues
1 GBB <--- Very cute
1 Lasiodorides sp perou <----- dont know why I bought it.... brown tarantula.... 
1 juvi Cambridgei <---- the Boy loves Petes spiders 13 cambridgei now!!!

ok I buy a colony of roaches, get them home, I'm thinkin cant wait to try these out on the T's..... NOOOOO the kids have now said they are pets and NOT under any circumstances am I to feed any of them..... they spent about an hour counting them last night and accounting them on paper... have to laugh really 

Pete was great to see ya again look forward to coming over in next couple a weeks ...... Lisa I know we did meet just wish I had known it was you watching Pete an myself fight the OBT..... and Ally thankyou for the cutest lil New river money spider : victory:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> I had a really enjoyable day and as Jamie said its a much about the socialising as the spending.
> Thanks to all those who came up to say hello to us on the Invicta table including Becky (tell me about Grabowitz???) & Chris, Sam & Kitty (do tell?), Will, Jamie, Shane, brownj6709, Chaika, Gill, Lisa, MissSpyro, JayKickboxer, Noel and family, plus more that I can't remember/put names to.
> 
> Not a lover of that Grobowitz bloke. Never seems to have much care for the spiders, many mis-ID'd and they're just a commodity to him. Same thing every year and always complaints.
> ...



Was lovely to see you Pete, did still didn't get to hear any singing!

I've seen the German bloke at a couple of shows, and have said everytime I don't like the way he "stores" his Ts, and agree about the commodity thing. But I'd be interested at how else he could transport them safely over such a large distance? I'd still rather buy from him than TSS - who surely package them the same way (and perhaps travelling at a further distance overall)? Does anyone know anything else about him, are they WC (I'd presume he breeds the majority)? 
Personally I didn't find him rude or cocky, we had a good chat about his Avic's, I think Europeans can come across rather abrupt and to the point which people can take in the wrong way.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Was lovely to see you Pete, did still didn't get to hear any singing!
> 
> I've seen the German bloke at a couple of shows, and have said everytime I don't like the way he "stores" his Ts, and agree about the commodity thing. But I'd be interested at how else he could transport them safely over such a large distance? I'd still rather buy from him than TSS - who surely package them the same way (and perhaps travelling at a further distance overall)? Does anyone know anything else about him, are they WC (I'd presume he breeds the majority)?
> Personally I didn't find him rude or cocky, we had a good chat about his Avic's, I think Europeans can come across rather abrupt and to the point which people can take in the wrong way.


He was singing for sure lol, my boy was lovin it lol you was wearing a stripy dress lol I was at petes table when you was talking to him lololol


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> He was singing for sure lol, my boy was lovin it lol you was wearing a stripy dress lol I was at petes table when you was talking to him lololol



lol I Was wearing a stripey dress, thought I'd make myself inconspicuous... See, no one says Hi!


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> lol I Was wearing a stripey dress, thought I'd make myself inconspicuous... See, no one says Hi!


you had enough attention at the time you didnt need me adding to it


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Nice trapdoor there Garlic Pickle.
Me I wanted to go but got flu :whip:


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Cockys Royals said:


> Nice trapdoor there Garlic Pickle.
> Me I wanted to go but got flu :whip:


sorry to hear you have the flu, It was hot an a lil smelly so recon you was better off at home


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Dr3d said:


> you had enough attention at the time you didnt need me adding to it



Come on, I can never have enough attentiion... Perhaps that's why no one comes up to me :-o They all think I'm getting enough...




Dr3d said:


> sorry to hear you have the flu, It was hot an a lil smelly so recon you was better off at home



It Did smell. I thought it was the waterproof jackets most men seemed to be wearing.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Come on, I can never have enough attentiion... Perhaps that's why no one comes up to me :-o They all think I'm getting enough...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well If I see you at the next show and your free from the swarms, I will venture over and say Hi  


NOT ME!!!! I thought it may well have been something on the butterfly stands they was using to preserve them, stank like Bad Breath... was nasty!!! kept sniffin my aftershave on my top lol just to get away from it!!!!


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> lol I Was wearing a stripey dress, thought I'd make myself inconspicuous... See, no one says Hi!


I said hi lol


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

DannyB said:


> I said hi lol



I said Hi first, I think you'll find...


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Hmm i dunno if you did, think you where to busy being dragged along..


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

The place smells like moth balls because of the preservative they use I believe. You'll find that with any of the AES shows as that's what they specialise in.

I made the effort to come and be friendly but was quickly fobbed off so decided to leave it at that.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

DannyB said:


> Hmm i dunno if you did, think you where to busy being dragged along..



Mmmm, indeed...




Willenium said:


> The place smells like moth balls because of the preservative they use I believe. You'll find that with any of the AES shows as that's what they specialise in.
> 
> I made the effort to come and be friendly but was quickly fobbed off so decided to leave it at that.


I wish you weren't talking about me  I didn't fob you off - In my defence, I'd just travelled 400 miles and got there late, my obsession took precedence, I'm sorry. I did look for you continuously throughout the day though to have more of a chat and didn't see you.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I noticed the stripy dress but have to be honest and say I didn't notice the person wearing it :blush:

The smell was pretty bad, all those mothballs and decomposing dead beetles. I had to go outside a couple of times because it was making me feel sick.


----------



## Willenium (Apr 17, 2008)

forever_20one said:


> I wish you weren't talking about me  I didn't fob you off - In my defence, I'd just travelled 400 miles and got there late, my obsession took precedence, I'm sorry. I did look for you continuously throughout the day though to have more of a chat and didn't see you.


Had been really looking forward to seeing you again as we only had a brief chat at BTS. We all wanted to see the show and could have easily gone round to see it together but it was pretty much "Bye, I'm off" so I took the hint instead of running the risk of being a pest.


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> Mmmm, indeed...


Lol saw a bit of each other in the end though.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> I noticed the stripy dress but have to be honest and say I didn't notice the person wearing it :blush:
> 
> The smell was pretty bad, all those mothballs and decomposing dead beetles. I had to go outside a couple of times because it was making me feel sick.


lol :blush: Did look for you, didn't see you, would have loved a chat. 



Willenium said:


> Had been really looking forward to seeing you again as we only had a brief chat at BTS. We all wanted to see the show and could have easily gone round to see it together but it was pretty much "Bye, I'm off" so I took the hint instead of running the risk of being a pest.


Well you could certainly never be a pest, and apologies that you thought that, it was my selfishness coming through.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> lol :blush: Did look for you, didn't see you, would have loved a chat.


yeah sorry hun, I don't ignore people to be rude, but I'm in a dream world most of the time and I don't really notice anyone unless they yell my name and jump up and down in front of me!


----------



## Becky (Mar 26, 2007)

Forever... you bumped into me at someones table literally :lol2:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Becky said:


> Forever... you bumped into me at someones table literally :lol2:



:blush: In my own world. I hope I apologised :-o


----------



## aurora24 (Jul 8, 2010)

i got an avic diversipes sling and its just died on me im gutted!!!:!::!:


----------



## pbud81 (Oct 3, 2010)

my first show too!

i got lots off inverts but was not aloud too buy any T'S


----------

